# Hi-Vis Safety Gear



## silb (May 24, 2019)

Morning everyone,

I've been thinking of investing in some hi vis gear for my team. Something like hi vis t-shirts, similar to these. Does anyone on the forum have advice in dealing with something similar?

Thanks, 

Chris


----------

